# Chuppy's New Iwagumi 15gal.



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Well i personally think it is very symmetrical.. but i'm looking for opinions.









Drew

p.s. will go for rock hunting later today and hope i can make it better


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice rocks, and your right it is symmetrical. I think that if you were to shift it to the left, then tilt the right rock down. Kinda create something like the lion king look.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

A little change..

How is it now?

Drew


----------



## NoRp (May 31, 2008)

your right it was a little change
personaly id do what Afyounie says i think that will look best, or even go with 3 rocks one side and 1 the other ODD numbers are key in this style i think. good luck


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Im gonna rescape that 15gal later today following this tanks guideline.. yes it is from my old scape..

Drew


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

wow, I really like that scape, reminds me of the sydney opera house


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

lol I'll take that as a compliment! ahaha.. a wonder of a world in my tank ...

As you can see.. my new 15gal iwagumi is more of a copied form of the old scape.. the left island... 

Drew


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

the bigger tank look much better. What happen with the small tank?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

No no that's the old scape/tank... Sicne space is lacking i turned that tank into a breeder and this 15gal is the enw Iwagumi rock scape lol

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Planted it with glosso.. when it is partly filled im gonna add mini riccia

Drew


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

that looks fantastic, I know from experience it musta taken forever to plant that foreground


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

well yeah ahahaha... My arms are rather swelled up due to that planting..(sore actually .. im just overreacting)LOL

It was kinda annoying as well plainly because sometimes it floats back up!

drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

4 days after planting...









Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

A small idea.. After 3 weeks! 









The sides aren't really filling in just yet... Also.. added Hairgrass around the rocks..

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Update.. 1 month since start-up..









Still gonna say it.. the glossos at the sides aren't doing too well.. Might consider blowing 55watts more into this tank

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh also added 22 Green Neon Tetras.. 3 Amano Shrimps and 5 Ottos.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

BUMP!

Some Q's along with that.. Any suggestions of how to get rid of that bad growth of glosso to the side? I dose Brighty K and Step 1 1 pump Daily.

Lights: 72watts ADA PL tube
Drew


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi Chuppy..I was looking at your tank photo and noticed your diffuser placement. Its seems high up towards the surface. Are you getting good levels of co2 in your water column?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Halfway trough the day.. My drop checker's colour will turn Lime.. almost to yellow LOL! So Yea, Im guessing it's enough ..

Drew


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Chuppy very nice tank. I like your rocks too, But some the rocks I think need to be adjusted. On the left side nearest to the front glass on the right. lol like giving direction. I think this rock needs to be lifted up. I think the glosso will cover it and this rock does play a role with your other rocks. If this get covered I think it will take the balance away and the flow between the rocks will be to great. I hope I am saying that correctly but I think by lifting it it will balance out the bigger rocks later on.

Other wise looks good.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the input thief.. I might just have an answer to that in my next shopping trip.. But here's an UPDATE..









Thanks for viewing and commenting,
Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

::Update::









Drew


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey Chuppy,

I love the rocks, and the way you designed it. Planting all that glosso must have been a real pain.
I see you have added E. parvula near the rocks, and around all the glosso. In my experiences E. parvula gets in everywhere, it nearly infests and gets out of control, sticking out of glosso and looking really untidy.
How do you plan to avoid them coming out of every glosso randomly ? Or maybe you like it that way..

Good work, keep the updates.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

--


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

I'll use all aquascaper's favourite too... Just snip snip snip when it comes to photoshoots LOL!... You're right.. they DO get everywhere! ahaha

Seriously though, Might think of uprooting the runners.. and trimming of course.. focusing the growth around and behind rocks..

Drew


----------

